# "DHF 2017": Sylvie Meis vs. Marlene Lufen



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Achtelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Sylvie Meis


 

Marlene Lufen


----------



## rehau2000 (20 Dez. 2017)

Sorry hatte es oben übersehen. bitte löschen. danke.


----------



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Noch ein Tag um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit liegt Sylvie Meis mit 13 Stimmen mehr vor Marlene Lufen.


----------



## gzbktvzt (21 Dez. 2017)

kannte beide nicht


----------



## rotmarty (22 Dez. 2017)

Marlene ist viel geiler, Silvie ist nur aufgesetzt!


----------



## Punisher (10 Jan. 2018)

danke für die beiden Schönen


----------



## kas (10 Jan. 2018)

Marlene, Danke!


----------



## overshare (10 Jan. 2018)

Wow... Marlene ist immer wunderschön...


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Lufen viel natürlicher


----------

